

Ishango bone - YAYERKA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishango_bone

======
xtrumanx
Can we create a rule that the submitter must provide a comment when submitting
wikipedia links?

There's a ton of interesting stuff on wikipedia but I'm often left wondering
why a submitter felt a particular article was worth submitting here on HN.

~~~
serve_yay
In this case I'm guessing it's something along the lines of "hey, this is
interesting".

